# O what can ail thee...



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

"O Romeo, Romeo, wherefore art thou Romeo?
Deny thy father and refuse thy name;
Or if thou wilt not, be but sworn my love
And I'll no longer be a Capulet."


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

More 
"But soft, what light through yonder window breaks", as his eyes are glued on my front door waiting for her to appear! I hope she finishes soon, as it is getting a tad embarrassing.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

"It's nights like these that drive men like me to women like you for nights like this." 

Bob Hope to Hedy Lamarr in "My Favorite Spy"


----------

